# My Biffy



## Packerjohn (Jun 18, 2022)

Oh, so you thought that the outdoor biffy is something that you read about in books about pioneers.  Let me tell you that is not true.  Why I used one last night and again this morning.  

As I travel here in The Yukon,  it is rather nice and refreshing to be away from large cities and their problems.  Here in the woods, life is more meaningful and more basic.  In The Yukon and Alaska, there is space to breath with very few people compared to what is down south.  Here you can travel for a hundred kilometers and not see another town.  

Just traffic on the highways and sometimes no one comes around for 5 minutes.  Anyway, here is the lovely little cabin I am staying in and here is my biffy.  It is rather modern with a sterform seat and a little motion sensing light that comes on when I shut the door.  

Those of you, born out in the country in the 40s, as I have, will have your own memories of biffies.  I am glad to report that they are not "long dead and gone" but here in the Yukon there are still some "alive and well."


----------



## Bellbird (Jun 18, 2022)

They are still alive and well in England, my friend bought one last summer.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Oh, so you thought that the outdoor biffy is something that you read about in books about pioneers.  Let me tell you that is not true.  Why I used one last night and again this morning.
> 
> As I travel here in The Yukon,  it is rather nice and refreshing to be away from large cities and their problems.  Here in the woods, life is more meaningful and more basic.  In The Yukon and Alaska, there is space to breath with very few people compared to what is down south.  Here you can travel for a hundred kilometers and not see another town.
> 
> ...


were you going to post pictures ? I've never heard of a Biffy , what is it ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> They are still alive and well in England, my friend bought one last summer.


huh?..I've never heard of them what are they ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

I've just looked it up..they're not clled Biffy's here they're clalled Porta Loos... and they're used at all outdoor concerts and events...


----------



## Jules (Jun 18, 2022)

The original Biffys aren’t portable.  They’re your old-fashioned outhouse.  I think this is the type @Packerjohn is talking about.  

I have no fond memories of them.  Sometimes we end up at Provincial Campgrounds or Recreation Sites and that’s all they provide.  No thanks.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Jules said:


> The original Biffys aren’t portable.  They’re your old-fashioned outhouse.  I think this is the type @Packerjohn is talking about.
> 
> I have no fond memories of them.  Sometimes we end up at Provincial Campgrounds or Recreation Sites and that’s all they provide.  No thanks.


Houses here generally haven't had those outhouse type of toilets since probably the 50's...


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> huh?..I've never heard of them what are they ?


You are not alone, I had to Google biffy too. Do Americans still use the expression, "can?" And down under it's a dunny.
We Brits use the term loo.  Derived from the French phrase 'guardez l'eau', which means 'watch out for the water.' 
That goes back to the days when a chamber pot's contents was thrown out of the window.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Houses here generally haven't had those outhouse type of toilets since probably the 50's...


True Holly. I used ours to take care of business and to hide from grandpas miserable Billy goat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2022)

Pappy said:


> True Holly. I used ours to take care of business and to hide from grandpas miserable Billy goat.


I remember that story Pappy, very funny in a way, but I'm sure it was scary survival for you.  Plenty of outhouses here in Colorado....or Porta Potties.  I'll take an outhouse any day.  I also never heard it called a Biffy.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 18, 2022)

Update here:  I posted a photo of my Biffy but for some reason it did not post.  I am here to "right the wrong."  I ran these 2 photos using Irfan view and here they are.  293 is the cabin I am staying in and of course, 294 is my biffy.  Some of you asked what is a biffy.  A biffy is a permanent outdoor toilet.  It is not a "port-a-potty often seen around construction sites.  Let me tell you a biffy is a wonderful place to sit and figure out the problems of the world especially when the wind is blowing and the birds are singing.  Unfortunately, in the dead of winter here in Canada, when you must go, you will go as quickly as possible.  It's no place for "sissies."  Both photos taken this morning; June  18.  One last thing.  The curtain on the right is where you have a shower.  You hang a bag of warm water and shower away.  The curtain is, of course, for privacy.  You don't want anyone out for a walk to laugh at you while you are "au natural", do you?


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I've just looked it up..they're not clled Biffy's here they're clalled Porta Loos... and they're used at all outdoor concerts and events...


Sorry the outdoor toilet or biffy has been around for centuries.  The modern plastic port-a-potty is a fairly modern invention.


----------



## Jules (Jun 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Houses here generally haven't had those outhouse type of toilets since probably the 50's...


Few houses here have them; they’re a very rural item.  You can’t have them in urban areas with sanitary systems.  Or maybe along the Yukon highway to Alaska where the tourists want to experience the olden days, they’re a selling feature. Again for me, no thanks.


----------

